# ferry/tunnel and how far in advance



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,
we are hoping to venture to france next year for our holidays in our motorhome,which is best route to go ferry or tunnel and how far in advance would we need to book as would be kids summer holidays.
thanks
Dave


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We use the Tunnel because my wife can't do boats. We use Tesco vouchers to pay for them and book as early as we can -6/7 months in advance as it is cheaper to do so.
Some prefer the ferries as they are cheaper. Tunnel is so quick though but if you are going to Southern Brittany a ferry might be better.
Up to you really.
Bob


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We too use Tesco vouchers.

As for booking, we book when we feel the price is right, so set your price then choose when you think the time is right to book. 

Norfolk lines is always cheaper so that maybe an option.


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

we dont use tescos,and even if we started i believe it would be too late for 2011 although could be option for year after.
would like cheap price but will be governed to the 2 weeks wife has booked off work so cant miss out if you know what i mean


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

We've always found Norfolk Line to be reasonably priced. Went from Dover to Dunkirk two years ago, booked it in January to travel out last week in June and return first week in July and it cost us £56,


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Dave,

We always use the tunnel because it's just so darned quick. 

Only ever book a few days in advance, and have had no problems getting a place.

Having said that we tend to be away outside the main school holiday period, which may explain why it's always worked well.

Dunworkin


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I always book online and about a week before we decide to go.
The tunnel is always dearer but faster, however as were never in a hurry we tend to use the ferries. Plus after our drive down from the Midlands the crossing time gives us a good break period from the driving.
JUST AVOID booking within about 48 hours of wanting to travel as I have been caught out with prices jumping up last minute. 

The advantage of having the motorhome is that you can book cheaper late crossings then just kip down once you land at the ferry port.


----------

